# <app> Bad Image - credssp.dll



## papahbear (Oct 12, 2007)

I stumbled upon this forum trying to find an answer to this dilemma. I'm looking forward to adding my voice in those areas I am well versed in.

before I start uninstalling things and restoring registries I wanted to find out what this dll is related to. Surprisingly I've been unable to find any posts about this anywhere. I'm hoping someone here may be familiar with this issue.

Two or Three days ago I started getting a dialog box any time I attempt to run a Browser App such as IE7 or UICentral (a world of warcraft addon management tool). The window pops up with a title <app> Bad Image. It doesn't matter what the app is weather IE7, UICentral or Steam, I get the same title with the name of the app and "Bad Image". The following text is in the window with an "ok" button to continue



> xxxx - bad image
> 
> c://windows/system32/credssp.dll is either not designed to run on windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support.


I can not find what *credssp.dll* is used for. unfortunately vista does not have a shadow copy of the .dll

can someone give me an idea of what this is about?

Thanks
papabear


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello papabear, welcome to TSF :4-wave: 

credssp.dll is part of Vista itself. I think it's got something to do with user login though I can't be 100% sure on that.


----------



## papahbear (Oct 12, 2007)

So it could be soemthing I can extract off the install disk then? Since these are kept in cab files how can i extract it? the odd thing is that the os didn't recognize the damaged file as it has with others in the past. A couple of times before i had a sector go bad but Vista asked for the install disk to fix the os. This happened after a chdsk ran on powerup so i'm thinking its the result of a bad sector again. How can I obtain a good copy of this .dll?


----------



## straylight (Oct 17, 2007)

hey, did anyone figure something out to resolve this issue? i'm having the same problem. although i'm not aware of any adverse effects outside of the occasional error message, i'd like to at least know what this dll is for and where i could get a fresh copy (assuming the dll is corrupted in the first place). this thread is the only thing google has fetched me that mentions this problem...


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It seems this is a common issue with Vista and WOW. 

All I could find was that an intel driver needs to be updated :4-dontkno:


----------



## straylight (Oct 17, 2007)

that may be, except.. i don't play WoW at all. it's never been installed on this computer.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Then I'm outta ideas :S 

Maybe a system restore?


----------



## papahbear (Oct 12, 2007)

I've rolled my system back as far as I can using system restore and still have the problem. I didn't think it would work anyway because the .dll is corrupt. There are no shadow copies so I can't recover the file. I tried using the vista install disk to repair the system but that doesn't seem to be an option. The file is associated with network and net access as far as I can tell. The only time I get the error is when opening an app that needs to access the internet for some reason, but the error is not consistent. I get it on occasion but once it starts it pops up more often.

If I could just find a clean copy of this dll somewhere it would be extremely helpful. The way the OS is distributed on the install disks prevents me from doing this.

I've been attempting numerous methods at finding a solution to this problem but have not yet discovered a way to repair the os. I had the impression that vista would scan the os and repair itself but I’ve not been able to discover how to force the scan. The problem is driving me nuts to be honest because it’s something I can't fix and I've been unable to find any other references to it anywhere. Just me. I hate clicking that damn box.

papabear


----------



## papahbear (Oct 12, 2007)

I cant seem to edit my post above. sorry.

credssp.dll is part of vista os. "TS Single Sign On Security Package"

searching for that turned up a few leads. I'll post if they pan out.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

credssp.dll

credssp.dll is a part of Windows Vista.
Default location: %WinDir%\System32\credssp.dll

Useful information about: credssp.dll

Description: TS Single Sign On Security Package

Version: 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)

Size: 15360 (15K)

MD5: 8C312DE50B90F7C22349E6DB1D9538E3


----------



## steinbeigle (Dec 28, 2008)

I realize this isn't at all current, but I didn't see anyone with a solution to the problem. My computer is doing the same thing, and the best I can figure is to turn off CredSSP. Here are directions to edit the registry to turn it off::

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/951608

Good Luck

dan


----------

